# Guy picks up lynx by the back of his neck



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I gotta say this guy has some balls to grab a wild cat by the neck and carry him around like that:

https://m.tiktok.com/v/693221853944...gn=client_share&utm_medium=ios&utm_source=sms


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's crazy! Maybe he's in a food coma from gorging on chickens. You can do pretty much anything to me so long as I'm well-fed....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you can get any cat by the nap of his hair like this they will turn quite docile and you can see in the video. That linx looks calm. 

The trick is to let him go without getting shredded in the the process of letting him go.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't know how this dude grabbed that cat or how he released it, but that calm lecture he's giving it is just awesome!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't have an account for tiktok so I'm having to use my imagination on how it all went down.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't have a account either but I can watch the video 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don’t even know what Tik Tok is, but I still watched it. Click on the link.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

oh man there's a lot of junk on that site and it's made to suck you in. now i see why my kids are zombies.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

How do you know he released it? One thing I'm sure he didn't do, was release it near his farm/homestead. That's just asking for the same problem twice.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

APD said:


> oh man there's a lot of junk on that site and it's made to suck you in. now i see why my kids are zombies.


Man that's the truth! I got sucked into about 20 videos before I shook my head and thought "what kinda crap am I watching here?" That was the first time I've seen Tik Tok.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I don't even know what Tik Tok is, but I still watched it. Click on the link.


Did that...&#8230; All I get is its telling me to log in. Nope, aint gonna do it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Strange, all I did was to click on the link and the video was right there to watch. I may of had to hit the play button but that was all


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

longbow said:


> Man that's the truth! I got sucked into about 20 videos before I shook my head and thought "what kinda crap am I watching here?" That was the first time I've seen Tik Tok.


ever seen the movie idiocracy? i only saw the trailer back when it came out but it sure seems like that's where we're headed.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

APD said:


> ever seen the movie idiocracy? i only saw the trailer back when it came out but it sure seems like that's where we're headed.


Idiocracy is a prophetic documentary from the future.

Daily I see us heading in the direction that movie shows.


----------

